# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  عزوز....!!

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن .....صلينا على محمد وآل محمد >اختلعوا الناس دمعة وموضوع في الطرااائف ياااساتر.. :huh:  
عسى بس مو مكرر ياارب  :toung:   




يقول لك كان في طفل صغير لطيف ظريف اسمه عبدالعزيز ويدلعونه ( عزوز) 
عنده اخوين اكبر منه واحد اسمه ابراهيم والثاني موسى
وفي كل مرة يطلعون ابراهيم وموسى يلعبون برا ويقولون له خلك في البيت انت صغير.. 
عاد في يوم من الايام قرر ابوهم انه بياخذهم للمسجد يصلون...لانهم كبروا 
واصر عزوز انه بيروح وياهم..
قال له ابوه مايصير انت بعدك صغير.. اللي كبرك مايودونهم المسجد 
صيح وصرخ .. وعفس الدنيا.. 
ابويه تلا ياحذهم ويحلينه .. 
( يعني ابوه ياخذهم ويخليه )
تلا تنثون عذوذ تلا تنثون عذوذ 
( يعني كلا تنسون عزوز كله تنسون عزوز ) 

المهم كل يوم على هالحالة..
ذاك اليوم فاخ ابوه وقرر انه بياخذه معاه للمسجد..
قال حق امه لبسيه عدل وكشخيه وخليه يروح الحمام اول (لايوهقنا في المسجد) 
وفعلا خذه وياه للمسجد ذاك اليوم
وقال حق اخوانه وقفو يمه علشان لايسوي فوضى ويلعب 
انتو خلكم في هالصف ..لان الاولاد اللي كبركم مايصير يوقفون في الصف الاول 
اذا صرتوا على طول مؤدبين وحليوين وماسويتو فوضى ابدا.. بخليكم بعدين توقفون في الصف الاول 
وراح ابوهم فعلا وقف في الصف الاول .. في الروضة خلف الامام مباشرة...
المهم 
وقف هالعزوز في الصف عدل مثل الرجاجيل.. ساكت ولاكلمة ( مؤدب حده )
كبر الامام.. كبروا اخوانه.. كبر عزوز مثلهم 
وبدا الامام يقرا سورة الفاتحة 
وبعدها قرأ سورة ( الاعلى ) 
ويوم وصل الامام الى اخر اية 
. 
ان هذا لفي الصحف الاولى
صحف ابراهيم وموسى
قال الولد باعلى صوته: وعذوذ











انتظر ضحكاتكم  :amuse: 


وربي يسعد أيامكم يارب..


مودتي والدعاء...

----------


## همس الصمت

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اويلي عليه عزوز
هههههههههههههههه
يموت من التحت عذوذ
ههههههههههه
والله يعطيك الف عافية دموع
على هالنكته الحلوة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يحليله عزوز يجنن خفيف دم بالمرررة*
*تسلم دياتك دموووعة على الفرفشة الحلوة*
*كل الشكر لك على رسم الإبتسامة على محيانا* 
*دمتِ بخير وسعادة ..*
*في أمان الله وحفظه .*

----------


## علي pt

*كله ينثون عذوذ ..*

*هههههه*

*سلمت يداكم اختي*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

ههههههههههههههه

حلوة دي        هههههههههه

جميل  تمام

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههه* 
*فديت قلبه عزوز ..**عليه خفة دم تجنن مرهـــــــــــ*

*يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه غلاتي دموعهـــــ على الفرفشه الحلوهـ*

*دمتي ودام عطاكِ يالغلا*
*..ارق التحايا واعذبها لشخصكِ..*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

ههههههههههههههههه

ياحلوه وياخفة دمه

يعطيك الف عاااااااااااافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

أهلاً بهكذا نور..


وشكري العميق العميق لحضوركم المميز...

أدام الله تلك البسمة على قلوبكم ...
أسعد الله أيامكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## سحابة نور

هههههههههههههه

اهم شي عذوذ ما ينسونه خخخ

سلمت هذي الانامل صدق ضحكتيني

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*عجبتني يآعذوذ فدييتك غذوذي تحتني وآيد << مآينفهم عآرفه* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عآفييه دمووعتي الحلوه ..~*
*موفقه وعسسآأك سآلمه من كل شرر..*
*سي يوو..!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هههههههه ..يسلموووووو

----------


## اعشق ابي

يا عمري عزوز ليه تكسرو بخاطرة

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

سثلموو


مله مله حليوة النكتة

----------


## ليلاس

*هههههههههه ..~*

*يسلمووا دموعهـ ..* 

*ع الطرح الظريف ..*

*يعطيك العافية ..~*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## ward roza <3

يسلموووووو خيتو ع الطرح

----------

ابو طارق (04-20-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بالفعل  نكتة  حلوة  كتير * 

*عزوز له حق  شو بس  ابراهيم وموسى* 

*يسلموا ابنتي* 

*على هذه النكتة الراقية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

